# Mice Updates! (lots of pics)



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

*Dove Buck:*









*Brindle Doe:*









*Vari Buck:*-Needs a home  









*Vari Buck:*









*Brindle Doe:*









*PEW Buck:*









*Blue & Champ. does:*









*Recessive Yellow Doe:*









*Dove Doe:*









*Chocolate roan Doe:*









*Broken Blue merle Doe:*









*Broken Chocolate Buck*









*Black Doe:*









*PEW Doe:*









*Banded Buck:* (unmarked brindle)









Lilac Buck:









*Unknowns:*
Buck:








Same Buck:








Doe:








Doe:









Plus tons more of black selfs


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooo lots of meeces and so sweet!
I love the Chocalate Roan doe, I've never seen that coat colour before, lovely.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
The chocolate roan doe is one my favorites, but she doesnt seem to want to breed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the chocolate roan as well.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee to me, your doves look like chams and your cham broken looks dove!!

And that second vari buck is pretty well marked!! =oD

W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that Vari buck needs to come home with MEEEEEEEE.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I think that Vari buck needs to come home with MEEEEEEEE.


 Im serious, if we can find a way to swap some mice, he is all yours 

Im very happy how the markings turned out on the one vari buck. Im paring his mom back with another black buck and hope to get some more good marked babies (hopefully at least 1 female)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What kind of container are you photographing them in?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

A cleaned out baby forumula container. Not the best thing to use, but my usually box was being cleaned and I was in the mood to take pictures, so I used what I had


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

I loooove the broken blue merle  So cute


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd love to buy that buck from you. If your serious about selling, let me know


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I think theres someone else interested in him, but if that falls through, or if I get another litter, I'll be sure to let you know


----------

